# Excellent article



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Not sure how many of you guys have read this before, but it's really interesting:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/sponsors/italia/2005/colnago.php


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

wow what a difference in the carbon fibre parts and that was only 3 years ago!!


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

You get what you pay for....so all talk about weight...safety and feeling that your Colnago is the real deal...is priceless!


----------

